# Fragen zum PositionPathInterpolator und RotationInterpolator



## Verjigorm (27. Feb 2007)

ich hab da z.b. :

new RotationInterpolator(new Alpha(-1, 10000), transformGroup);

funzt auch ganz gut, blöde frage aber wie bringe ich das Ding dazu andersrum zu rotieren?
wenn ich da z.b. -10000 draus mache, bleibts nur stehen mehr nicht

genauso der PositionPathInterpolator

PositionPathInterpolator(Alpha alpha,
                                TransformGroup target,
                                Transform3D axisOfTransform,
                                float[] knots,
                                Point3f[] positions)

muss ich da das PointArray andersrum abfragen? (ist ne Kreisbahn)
oder geht beides über den Winkel zu steuern? wenn ja wie?


zu guter letzt suche ich nen Beispiel für nen PositionPathInterpolator für eine Ellipse
Ich habe die Kreisbahn schon nicht verstanden *schnüff*


besten dank


edit: das sind keine Faulheitsfragen sondern ich hab damit schon nen kompletten Tag verbracht


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Feb 2007)

Das geht alles über das Alpha, allerdings muss man da den "großen" Konstruktor nehmen 


```
new Alpha (-1, Alpha.DECREASING_ENABLE, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 10000, 0, 0)
```


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Feb 2007)

ah ok danke, habs bisher vermieden diesen "überladenen" Konstruktor zu benutzen, da er für mein Problem bisher ausreichend war.

suche ich nur noch nen PositionPathInterpolator für ne Ellipse, aber das is wohl mehr Mathe :\


----------

